# Valve lifter rattle?



## earthbound741 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys, 
jsut want your opinion on this before i take my car to the mechanic. I have a 1995 200sx 1.6L and when i rev it to 2k or 4k rpm i get this sorta ringing/chattering sound... i think it might be the valve lifters but im not sure. i also get this clunking sound from the valve cover. what should i do? 
thanks!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i'd try a bottle of Lucas oil stabilizer. helps reduce my valvetrain noise when i autocross. worse case might even be worn timing chain guides.


----------



## DrumBum05 (Jan 18, 2006)

azkicker0027 said:


> i'd try a bottle of Lucas oil stabilizer. helps reduce my valvetrain noise when i autocross. worse case might even be worn timing chain guides.



NEVER use Lucas...you've have leaks out the ass. Try Seafoam...that seems to be the best way to go. Just don't use as much as they say to (1.5oz to 1qt oil.) Do maybe half that...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

really? i've been using that on my cars and i've yet to see a leak.
how could it cause a leak?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> really? i've been using that on my cars and i've yet to see a leak.
> how could it cause a leak?


lucas foams up at high speed. Foam is not known for it's lubricating properties. 

Check out this site for more information.
What about Additives?

Most oil additives are either snake oil or actually damaging because of poor design or incompatibilities with the oil additive package. I certainly don't ever recommend oil additives...and DEFINITELY not Lucas. 

The best thing you can do to cure any of the problems Lucas claims is to do regular oil changes and switch up the oil once in a while. Different oils' additives will attack different buildups. 

The rattle is probably drive train tensioners. Does the car drive normal when cold, but starts to hesitate and shift roughly when warm?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wow, that's pretty messed up. time for an all out flush with anything i contaminated with Lucas. i guess i'll have to add some more oil prior to racing, like what the BMW guys do to reduce valvetrain rattle. 
freaking oil blend looks like milkshake.
thanks for the find.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Its probably the timing chain tensioner or the rod bearings. Not valve lifters.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Its probably the timing chain tensioner or the rod bearings. Not valve lifters.


yeah, that's what i meant. "timing chain" not "drive train" lol! typing too fast or something...spazout.


----------

